# تدريب مصر للطيران



## mechatronics.mans (10 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا طالب فرقه اولى ميكاترونكس
عاوز انزل تدريب فى مصر للطيران
ياريت اللى عنده معلومات يفيدنى بيها
يعنى معاد التقديم وهل التدريب فى المهبط والهناجر ولا بس خدمات ارضيه
وياريت رقم التليفون بتاع مركز التدريب علشان اتصل بيهم
وشكرااااااااااا


----------



## mechatronics.mans (11 يناير 2011)

ياريت يا شباب حد يرد عليا بسرعه
علشان الحق معاد التقديم لو قرب
وشكراااااااااااا


----------



## mohamed el arabi (27 يناير 2011)

*التدريب فى مصر للطيران*

بص يا بشمهندس : التدريب بيفتح فى شهر 4 بالظبط 1/4 وروح اسئل ابلها بردو للتاكيد باس لازم تروح فى الميعاد بالظبط عشان بيبقى الاف الطلاب بيقدمو والاقسام المطلوبه (طيران _اتصالات طيران_ميكانيكا بور_كهرباء بور)انا من هندسه طيران امبابه وكنت هناك السنه اللى فاتت واى استفسار كلمنى على الميل


----------



## mohamed el arabi (27 يناير 2011)

بص يا بشمهندس : التدريب بيفتح فى شهر 4 بالظبط 1/4 وروح اسئل ابلها بردو للتاكيد باس لازم تروح فى الميعاد بالظبط عشان بيبقى الاف الطلاب بيقدمو والاقسام المطلوبه (طيران _اتصالات طيران_ميكانيكا بور_كهرباء بور)انا من هندسه طيران امبابه وكنت هناك السنه اللى فاتت واى استفسار كلمنى على الميل 

التدريب بيكون فى شهر 8 وبالتحديد اواخر 8 لحد نصف 9 
وبيكون فى الهناجر وعلى المهبط 
وبتعملك تصريح مؤقت من امن الدوله لدخول المهبط عشان طبعا مش اى حد يخش


----------



## antimo (27 يناير 2011)

انا طالب ميكانيكا باور وعاوز انا كمان اتدرب هناك
ممكن بعد اذنك تحط العنوان ورقم التليفون عشان اعرف اوصل لانى من خارج القاهره


----------

